# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Πρόβλημα Κωδικοποίησης Thread

## SAMSONIC

Καλημέρα,

Ανοίγοντας ένα θέμα σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι ενώ το έγραψα και πάτησα "Υποβολή νέου θέματος" με είχε αποσυνδέσει και ήθελε να βάλω πάλι τα στοιχεία χρήστη. Όταν τα ξανα-έβαλα είχε δημιουργηθεί το θέμα με λάθος κωδικοποίηση (Unicode) με αποτέλεσμα να μην διαβάζεται ούτε ο τίτλος, ούτε το θέμα. Έκανα edit με αλλαγή κωδικοποίησης το θέμα αλλά τον τίτλο δεν μπορώ να τον αλλάξω.

Οπότε καλό θα ήταν να τσεκαρατε τι δημιουργεί την αλλαγή στην κωδικοποίηση, καθώς και να δίνατε την δυνατότητα να αλλάζαμε τον τίτλο του θέματος. Το δεύτερο θα εξυπηρετούσε στην περίπτωση λάθους, ώστε να γίνεται σωστή και η αναζήτηση από άλλους χρήστες, καθώς και θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βάλει την γνωστή ένδειξη [Solved] για κάποιο θέμα που λύθηκε.

Αναφέρω τα παραπάνω γιατί το είδα και σε άλλα θέματα άλλων χρηστών, οπότε δεν έτυχε απλά σε εμένα.

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλημέρα σε όλα τα ομορφόπαιδα της παρέας!
....Ίσως έγραψα σε άσχετη κατηγορία....Ζητώ Συγγνώμη!!!

--Προς το Διαχειριστικό Επιτελείο της Παρέας:

Συμβαίνει κάτι με τη σελίδα/forum;
Στο θέμα μου για την Green Point ηλεκτρική κουζίνα μου, προσπάθησα, και σήμερα το πρωί να απαντήσω με παράθεση στον χρήστη 'diony', και όταν γυρίζω σε επεξεργαστή κειμένου, παίρνω σε κενή οθόνη το μήνυμα: "η σελίδα δεν ανταποκρίνεται". Αυτό άρχισε να συμβαίνει από χθες το βράδυ ~10:00... Τουλάχιστον εγώ τότε το παρατήρησα.... και συνεχίζεται σήμερα το πρωί.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, προκαταβολικά, για την ανταπόκρισή σας.
Να είστε καλά!

DGeorge

----------

